# 1099-K Tax Form



## rohk (Oct 16, 2015)

I tried emailing Uber support but they always tend to not answer the question.

I looked back at my 1099 K tax form and saw that my social security only shows the last 4 digits now.. I feel like it used to show the entire social security. Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

rohk said:


> I tried emailing Uber support but they always tend to not answer the question.
> 
> I looked back at my 1099 K tax form and saw that my social security only shows the last 4 digits now.. I feel like it used to show the entire social security. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks!


Mine shows last 4 also


----------



## rohk (Oct 16, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Mine shows last 4 also


It used to show the entire social security number before right?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

rohk said:


> It used to show the entire social security number before right?


I think so, I'll have to check my hard copy from 2014 to be sure. I wonder why the 2014 1099K is no longer accessible online? 2014 tax summary is still available but not the 1099K.


----------



## rohk (Oct 16, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I think so, I'll have to check my hard copy from 2014 to be sure. I wonder why the 2014 1099K is no longer accessible online? 2014 tax summary is still available but not the 1099K.


Thanks


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

rohk said:


> Thanks


yes, 2014 has full #


----------

